# Getting stressed/uncomfortable by relistening to tapes



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Okay, weird phenomenon going on here. I finished Mike's tapes back in December, and periodically re-listen to a side. I went back to listening to side 1 and 2 occasionally, and found that because they mention 'IBS' so many times I was getting stressed and feeling physically uncomfortable (stomach cramps) from hearing that word over and over again in my brain. So I figure I'll only listen to the sides that don't mention it, problem solved. But seriously, am I weird or is this a measure of how far I've come?!!susan


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Susan..this most likely is that mind-armies thing going on. You feel like the IBS is coming back because you are being reminded of how you felt when you originally listened to the sessions. Your past feelings and condition are anchored to those initial sessions. So, most likely, it will pass. Many people get aggrivated sometimes while doing the sessions..it is a natural response with some, and just give it time and it should pass. I had this too, to some extent as well. Hope this helps a bit!!Take care.







~Marilyn


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2001)

Hi Susan,Marilyn answered this well. No your not weird







it is just your thoughts restimulating the old negative thoughts.If you feel this way then you are doing right to choose the sessions that do not restimulate. You might have read on one on my threads that I have nearly finished "Beyond 100", a single CD to help those you want to go further after listening to the IBS Program. It's nearly finsihed its testing and is aimed at moving listeners further forward, without mentioning IBS to much







Stick with those that you enjoy







Best RegardsMike


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Thank you Marilyn and Mike for your replies. Marilyn I think you must be right that I'm remembering all the bad stuff about IBS by hearing it over again. It's funny, but I don't feel bad when I come to this board and see it or read or write about it. Perhaps the spoken word is more powerful and of course there are the associations it brings. Mike, I didn't know that you were developing another CD for people who had finished the program, it is an excellent idea. Please let us know as soon as it is available!!I'll stick to the sides I find more comfortable. I think I'll listen to them all to remind myself which ones are the most suitable. Thanks again friends,susan


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Susan, something else that might help. Try getting into a "trance state on your own using visualizations from your favorite parts of the tapes and practice that everyday as well. I think it makes you more comfortable personally and can help when you are on the run.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hey, that's a good idea eric, thanks for your suggestion. I find I can remember the star flake one - I use that when I'm generally uncomfortable, and the wheel one when the IBS is problematic.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

susan, I watchedd a really good PBS show I think it was on people who had chronic pain problems and it went everywhere fro simple pain meds to people taking morphine on a daily basis. One guy did a show where he put needles through his arms and did all kinds of crazy stage show kindof acts, and they mentioned him because he use a deep form of hypnosis and nothing else and was able to control pain almost completely. He must have taken him years of practice and focus to do this and of course not everyone can do this, but I think people can in verying degrees and with practice get better at controling pain and/or symptoms as well. The show gave me a more positive feedback that it can be done, and I have found it in myself already through practice and after the guidance and success from Mike's hypno for me. I have taken what he taught me and put a personal aspect to it and practice it everyday and continue to try and reach higher levels with it. ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Eric, that's really interesting. The power of the mind is absolutely amazing. I think it's great you are so practised at the hypnotherapy.







I find it hard to believe or even imagine that I could control my pain because it seems to overwhelming. I think I need to practice the hypnotherapy more. I can get some pain relief from TM, I'm totally out of it If I do it for 20 mintues and practice for a few days at a time. The pain relief lasts during the meditation, not afterwards. I guess I could just spend the whole day meditating, but I think I'd get bored!! I think I find the TM so effective because I've been practicing it for 7 years since I was 15. Thanks for posting.susan


----------

